# Best way to avoid pneumonia?



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Our weather in Central California is finally changing - good for me, bad for the goats. We are having runny noses every morning in at least a few goats, mostly the younger ones, due to the cool nights. 

I think I am going to start penning them up over night - is that a good idea? They are in a small pasture with lots of tree coverage, and even though they have a shelter, they seem to prefer sleeping "under the stars". 

Since the runny noses aren't coupled with fevers or coughing, is there anything I can do to avoid it from turning into something worse? Airborne for goats?  Probios maybe?


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

i live in Cali too... and I hear ya! I use goat coats on mine. It keeps them warm and happy. The best thing for them will be to pen them up, as well, with shelter. Also, you can increase the amount of food to keep them warmer, because the colder it is the more they use their metabolism, and, if they're chewing and digesting more often, they will be warmer! Good Luck!


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

I think it really helps to keep their house dry, clean it out often, and keep their immune up by feeding vit C, kelp, echinecea, .....

Watch on giving them jackets. Their goat will develop a low/short down layer and they will puff like a bird to stay warm. If you matt this down you will actually make them colder. Their coat needs to puff.

Also feed grass if you can. That will stay in their gut better than alfalfa and keep them warm.

I also use lots of nice straw. 

We don't get much moisture around here but I do get 10-20 below temps. 

HTH,


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Well I penned them up last night and boy were they mad! They finally settled down about an hour later, and much to be delight, theirs little noses were much better this morning! I decided to put their hay in there at night (usually they get it with their grain when I get home from work) so that they have something to do besides jump on the walls and scream!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I started vac. with triangle 10 and have not had a case since. I had a run in with snot noses and got terravet, its a antibiotic that goes in the water. It cleared it up and I liked the fact that I didnt have to go around catching them all to give shots and what not. Also I put probis in their feed. I would also follow the advise above


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I will check out both - but I especially like the one that goes in the water! Is it from a vet, or can I order it somewhere?


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

http://www.qcsupply.com/terra-vet-10-tetracycline-hydrochloride-soluble-powder.html


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am going through the same with mine, most come out of it OK, without anything, while just a few, do get pneumonia. This weather is quite hard on them.


----------



## goats123 (Sep 8, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> I am going through the same with mine, most come out of it OK, without anything, while just a few, do get pneumonia. This weather is quite hard on them.


im on Florida and out of 7 two got runny noses and cough i was told to give them ivomecplus will that work ??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

goats123 said:


> im on Florida and out of 7 two got runny noses and cough i was told to give them ivomecplus will that work ??


 No, it won't help unless it is lungworms.

If it is pneumonia or a cold, ivomecplus won't help that at all. It is for worms only. However, if you think it is lungworms, then go ahead and treat for it.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

After looking for it, I found the pneumonia vaccine by Colorado Serum is on indefinite back order everywhere I looked. I wonder why...I was going to vaccinate my crew, I just hadn't ordered yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh I see, not sure what is going on there. Maybe call the company and see what is up with it or even call your vet and ask, they may know and are usually the first to know about those things.


----------



## goats123 (Sep 8, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> No, it won't help unless it is lungworms.
> 
> If it is pneumonia or a cold, ivomecplus won't help that at all. It is for worms only. However, if you think it is lungworms, then go ahead and treat for it.


so what helps?


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

goats123 said:


> so what helps?


If the cause is bacterial, an antibiotic such as Excenel RTU, oxytetracycline, or Pen G is used to treat. Even if the goat does not have bacterial pneumonia, an antibiotic can help prevent a secondary infection from occurring, which can happen.

Giving a drug like banamine is also recommended. It reduces fever, and also reduces inflammation and swelling. Banamine is an RX medication.


----------



## goats123 (Sep 8, 2012)

Stacykins said:


> If the cause is bacterial, an antibiotic such as Excenel RTU, oxytetracycline, or Pen G is used to treat. Even if the goat does not have bacterial pneumonia, an antibiotic can help prevent a secondary infection from occurring, which can happen.
> 
> Giving a drug like banamine is also recommended. It reduces fever, and also reduces inflammation and swelling. Banamine is an RX medication.


can i get any of that in a local feed store ??


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

goats123 said:


> can i get any of that in a local feed store ??


Yes, a feed store should have the Penicillin and the oxytetracycline (called La 200 in some cases, not the same as Tylan 200!). The other you need to get from a vet, like banamine.

The oxy should be dosed at 3mL per 100lbs once a day. The penicillin should be dosed at 1mL per 15 lbs twice a day. At least those are the numbers my vet gave me. Treat for at least five days for both (use only one at a time).


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The pnuemonia vaccine will start being manufactuered again just as soon as the lab is done making flu vaccine for this year. Just a heads up because pasturella is normally a summer disease, if you want the vaccine get it early.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

all goaties that stay here get treated for pasturella.
I did just buy some but it wasn't my normal Colorodo Serum mfg. It was something else that treated for Pasturella and a few other things.

Figure it couldn't hurt. But the liquid is thicker and I don't really like it because I don't have different needle gauges. It's from a different mfg. When I go down to the barn on Saturday I'll write it down and let you know.

I wouldn't give it to the ones who are sick - :2cents:

:cowboy:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You dont have to get the terra vet its just what they have at my feed store. There is all different brands, they have one at tractor supply, on the back label it says for scours but if you look up what it has it in it covers all kinds of stuff. Its kinda like la200 in a drink form. The other thing I like about it is the withdrawl time is only 5 days so since I sell for butcher its nice to just cut them off 5 days before. I also go with the triangle 10 since it covers so many things that will lead to pnuemonia. At one time it was triangle 9 and I chose that since it is a cattle vac. but so many people have used it on goats. If you do go that way on the bottle it says 5cc for cattle, but I only give 2.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I have used NuFlor in the past as a preventative. Would this be a good thing to get again or should I go with something different? I will have to look at work and see what we got vaccine wise. It's cheaper for me to buy it from there than Tractor Supply because I only got one goat. Plus, I get 10% discount.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

goats123 said:


> so what helps?


 First thing to do is to get a temp. If it is high then start antibiotics. If temp is normal, it may be a cold and vet RX can be used.

Also another thing that makes a goat cough is dust, allergies, lungworms, or at worse CL.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

caprine crazy said:


> I have used NuFlor in the past as a preventative. Would this be a good thing to get again or should I go with something different? I will have to look at work and see what we got vaccine wise. It's cheaper for me to buy it from there than Tractor Supply because I only got one goat. Plus, I get 10% discount.


 As a preventive no 
try vetRX if they have the sniffles and no fever. If you give nuflor as a preveitive, it may make the goat immuned and that will be bad, if they really need it and it may not work.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh wow! I just looked at where you live and you are close to me!! Small world here lol. Any how toth is right nulfer is good at kicking it once they have it. I went to tractor supply and the stuff there is called duramycin 10 (the stuff to put in the water). If you follow the great advise on here you should be ok. It has been getting cold at night and hot during the day so I would just make sure they have a place with shade and a warm house at night. Even though it is getting a little cold at night mine still want to sleep under the stars lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Jessica84 said:


> Oh wow! I just looked at where you live and you are close to me!! Small world here lol. Any how toth is right nulfer is good at kicking it once they have it. I went to tractor supply and the stuff there is called duramycin 10 (the stuff to put in the water). If you follow the great advise on here you should be ok. It has been getting cold at night and hot during the day so I would just make sure they have a place with shade and a warm house at night. Even though it is getting a little cold at night mine still want to sleep under the stars lol


 Oh wow, it is a small world, what town?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Coarsegold, not very well known since its so small, But we did get a casino and now seem to be some what on the map lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Jessica84 said:


> Coarsegold, not very well known since its so small, But we did get a casino and now seem to be some what on the map lol


 LOL,no never heard of it at all, very interesting indeed. If you have a casino then, you should be on the map :laugh:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

lol @toth


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

HeHe


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Jessica ... Coarsegold is in my neck of the woods! I am over by Prather/Auberry/Tollhouse area!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes I know where all those places are . Tool house is made its mark with their yearly fires lol.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

Do you have a ranch name? Just wondering cuz I have marked a FB page for 4 Shoes Ranch which is up there too - is that you?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No I am anderson ranch. Yes I have never met them but they are a few miles from me. I wanted one of his dogs but to much money . what is your fb name, Ill like your page, and I need all the help I can get on mine lol, I think I have 12 likes, but they are loyal likes


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I dont have a goat page. ... Yet! But i think i liked your page - there were several with the same name so hopefully it was you!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

You got me, thank you !! Yeah they were all mine, Im not good at computer stuff and before I knew it I had like 4 of them and I dont know how to take them away lol. Let me know when You get one and Ill like yours  I love looking at peoples goats.


----------

